# Angelfish ... white 'cotton' in her head



## schonique (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi!

I am a bit worried. I set up a new aquarium (345 lt) which consisted of:

7 angel fish
2 clown loaches
6 rasboras
5 rummy nose
1 brittle nose pleco.

I bought an angel fish and the day after 2 ramirezi. The angel fish I bought yesterday I found like white on her head and today it became like cotton. I know it might be fungus but is it dangerous for the other fish to keep with her? Or I might put her in a bowl with an oxygen pump only? 

My aquarium water is becoming a bit cloudy with white particles which might be from the angelfish head. What can I do for her?


----------



## carolo43 (Jul 4, 2009)

It has fungus and a fungal medication may be needed to get rid of it but in many cases just good, clean water will do the trick. Melafix can also be used which is an all natural remedy that sometimes works. Other fish will be safe.


----------



## schonique (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks ... hope it won't harm the others


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

PimaFix is also good for fungus. You can use it with MelaFix.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

or JBL fungol is good for fungus


----------



## HomiesInTheKrib (Sep 9, 2010)

I think the disease is hole in the head. @littlefish: JBL is great for fungus.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Jungle fungus clear is really good.


----------

